

Calculate distance & bearing between two long/lat points - joubert
http://www.movable-type.co.uk/scripts/latlong.html

======
Davertron
I recently used this for an app I'm working on.

In case you're thick like me, here's how you convert from the deg min sec
format to a decimal format:

deg + minutes/60 + seconds/3600

Then make your answer negative if you started with a South or West lat/lon.

So, for example, if you had 53 08 50N, that would be:

53 + 08/60 + 50/3600 =~ 53.1472222

------
mshafrir
More information on Great-circle distance:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great-circle_distance>

